# Rikon 70-100 used value



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 27, 2013)

What would you guys expect to pay for this lathe used in very good condition?

I like my old delta, but speed range / belt change is less than ideal and the gap bed makes it difficult to line up the tool rest straight for pens. 

I'm thinking about picking this mini up used as a second lathe and to be able to possibly move around.  

Is $250 too much used (with some tools etc)?


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds about right. I got mine for $200, but I also knew the seller, so I got a bit of a break.


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't sound to bad of a price my Rikon 70-050 was $300 brand new.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 27, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> Doesn't sound to bad of a price my Rikon 70-050 was $300 brand new.



What's the 70-050?  Discontinued model?


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 27, 2013)

I just sold one with a older  chuck for $350


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> lucky13 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't sound to bad of a price my Rikon 70-050 was $300 brand new.
> ...



I don't know if it is discontinued or not, but there are only a couple of differences between the 050vs (the vs is the variable speed model, and to correct my first post this is the actual lathe that I have) and the 100 (they are almost the same lathe same 1/2hp motor and both are 12/16) the 050vs has a variable speed nob so you don't have to change the belt around that often. The 100 has a spindle lock and and indexing head. I love my Rikon and it is probably the best mini lathe that I have used, I would say in my opinion it is better then the jet equivalent.

Here is a link to the owners manual for the 70-100   http://www.rikontools.com/images/Manuals/70100.pdf


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll say no to that deal. The price sounds not good. It is used and it maybe hard to find its consumable parts.


----------



## glenspens (Jun 27, 2013)

$349. for a new one at highland woodworking , make them a offer $175/200  if it is in good shape.....


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 27, 2013)

Then again why do you need a spare? You have a lathe.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 27, 2013)

what tools he including, like I said I got $350 and mine was in very good shape and I included a G3 and an extra belt


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jun 27, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Then again why do you need a spare? You have a lathe.



I'm in the same boat, potentially. I want a second lathe to be working on something else while waiting for lets say, a finish to set on the first lathe. Yea, 2 lathes going at once. do it "Rick Wakeman" style! (YES reference)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 27, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> what tools he including, like I said I got $350 and mine was in very good shape and I included a G3 and an extra belt



Nova midi chuck and a few woodriver pen sized turning tools.  If I buy it I may sell the chuck to lower total cost.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 27, 2013)

If it comes with a nova g3 and some tools you are already getting a great deal on this.



Dan Masshardt said:


> SerenityWoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > what tools he including, like I said I got $350 and mine was in very good shape and I included a G3 and an extra belt
> ...


----------



## KenV (Jun 27, 2013)

The Nova Midi Chuck is the one that uses 2 Tommy Bars to open and close the jaws.  It is a good chuck with solid hold, (I do have one) but some days it wants 3 hands to work well.  

At the "reconditioned shop" at NOVA they are $90.


----------



## hazmat74 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm actually purchasing this lathe this evening. Couldn't resist. Don't think my taig would get me where I wanted to be and it seems like a pretty good deal. The tools will work well enough to start and I can upgrade as I get better.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 28, 2013)

hazmat74 said:


> I'm actually purchasing this lathe this evening. Couldn't resist. Don't think my taig would get me where I wanted to be and it seems like a pretty good deal. The tools will work well enough to start and I can upgrade as I get better.



Good for you. I decided that if I get another lathe it's most likely going to be an electronic variable speed.   But who knows what will come up!


----------



## hazmat74 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd considered all of that, but in the end, I'm mostly learning. Only thing I really used the taig for was rough turning and drilling pipe stems and it's a different beast altogether. And honestly, I don't mind manually changing gears. I'm mostly looking forward to getting it set up tomorrow and hacking away at some wood!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 28, 2013)

I think you will really like the lathe. The chuck will be great for drilling your blanks too.


----------



## eliasbboy (Jun 29, 2013)

I have that exact model and I've had it for years.   It still runs as good today as it did the day I bought it.

BTW, I am knocking on wood AS I'm typing.

The only thing I need replaced was a locking nut that got stripped and I emailed them a few weeks ago asking where I could purchase one.   They asked me for my address and sent one free!

Good luck and I hope I haven't jinxed myself...


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 29, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> SerenityWoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > what tools he including, like I said I got $350 and mine was in very good shape and I included a G3 and an extra belt
> ...



I think it is a good deal.  This lathe is a great lathe.  It is very easy to change the speed, the belt is easy to access.  I can change the speed in about 10 seconds.  It is a little workhouse of a lathe.  I have been using mine for almost 7 years and have never had anything break.  I did strip out the lock down when I first got it. I had never used a lathe before and forgot to unlock the head stock a number of time.  It was my fault and I called Rikon and told them what I had done and they sent me a new part for free.  When I have had questions about my Rikon tools they are always helpful.  If you consider the chuck and tools then the price for the lathe is less then $100.00


----------



## hazmat74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, have this in my shop now, but it had been sitting in a dampish basement cor a while so needs some tlc. Any direction on the best way to go about cleaning uo the ways and such? This is my first run with a true wood lathe so i dont want to do more harm than good.


----------

